# does lst increase your yeilds?



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2010)

ok, like the title says, i was wondering if performing lst on a plant will make it out yeild the same plant in the same conditions that wasn't lst'ed?
this is my first grow trying out lst.. i didn't do it for yeild reasons, i was trying to keep the height of my garden as low as possible, but now i'm into it, i was wondering how it will affect the yeild ?


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 20, 2010)

While I don't think it necessarily increases your yield, it just
helps your plant reach it's maximum potential. Normally that
undergrowth wouldn't get the best light and the nugs would
be smaller and less developed, but by spreading things out 
you help to ensure that it can meet that potential.


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 20, 2010)

of course it increases yield! you're getting light to way more bud surface, resulting in far more growth than if that same bud were in leaf shade. common sense. and I can attest to it, if that means anything.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes, it will substantially increase your yield


----------



## OZUT (Dec 21, 2010)

Of course it will....You'll end up with double, triple and even quadruple what you would get without lsting


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 21, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> ok, like the title says, i was wondering if performing lst on a plant will make it out yeild the same plant in the same conditions that wasn't lst'ed?
> this is my first grow trying out lst.. i didn't do it for yeild reasons, i was trying to keep the height of my garden as low as possible, but now i'm into it, i was wondering how it will affect the yeild ?


Yes, if done right it will significantly increase your yields. It takes a bit of time and would not be a good plan for a large number of plants but if you have a few then it is a good growing strategy.


----------



## palerider (Dec 21, 2010)

I used to top them and lst but I found you sometimes have to veg them longer to get the yeild. The main plant I grow right now produces a nice big fat cola that generaly weighs twice what all the rest of the plant weighs. Why would I cut off the most productive part of the plant unless I had to? However some plants have stronger lateral growth so when you top them you get a whole bunch of colas. I would try one with the lst and one with out and see what produces the best results for that particular plant.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks for all the replies.. i kinda thought that it would increase yeilds for all the reasons that everyone said, more light getting down to areas that otherwise wouldn't recieve that amount of light, and thus making all of what would have been small popcorn buds into fuller nice sized nugs, but this being my first round of lst, i just thought that i would ask first..


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 21, 2010)

bobbypyn said:


> of course it increases yield! you're getting light to way more bud surface, resulting in far more growth than if that same bud were in leaf shade. common sense. and I can attest to it, if that means anything.


Depends. A plant is driven by apical dominance, hormonal collections. If you can even that out and get more light to more flowering areas, it might help. You can also double harvest like I do, but you'll need leaves left on the plant when you harvest your main colas.

UB


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Depends. A plant is driven by apical dominance, hormonal collections. If you can even that out and get more light to more flowering areas, it might help. You can also double harvest like I do, but you'll need leaves left on the plant when you harvest your main colas.
> 
> UB


how do you double harvest ub? just re veg her after your first round of buds are done, or is there another way?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 21, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> how do you double harvest ub? just re veg her after your first round of buds are done, or is there another way?


Harvest the bulked up colas, put the plant back under lights and harvest the lower stuff when it's ready.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Harvest the bulked up colas, put the plant back under lights and harvest the lower stuff when it's ready.


nice.. thanks for the tip ub.. i usually try and do this all of the time anyhoo's.. it always seems like one part of my plants want to mature faster than other parts of the plants, so i take the ones that look done first and let the others go.. i just didn't realize that this was called double harvesting..


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 21, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Harvest the bulked up colas, put the plant back under lights and harvest the lower stuff when it's ready.


yeah, thats especially effective with sativa doms with monster leaves. the lower stuff ripens right up once exposed to full light. good tip! But Ben, I still say it has to increase yield. you know bending those apical branches disperses the growth whoremoan(?) but without disrupting the main growth. how could it not?


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 21, 2010)

palerider said:


> I used to top them and lst but I found you sometimes have to veg them longer to get the yeild. The main plant I grow right now produces a nice big fat cola that generaly weighs twice what all the rest of the plant weighs. Why would I cut off the most productive part of the plant unless I had to? However some plants have stronger lateral growth so when you top them you get a whole bunch of colas. I would try one with the lst and one with out and see what produces the best results for that particular plant.


very true as well. Purple Kush just WANTS to lollipop; it's kinda weird. Haze crosses tend to go apeshit after topping though. at least that's what I've observed.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 21, 2010)

I think lst is more about increasing your yield/quality per plant which is useful if you are growing legally. Say you fill up 2ftx2ft of canopy with each lst'd plant..... you could fill an 8x4 area with just eight plants, but ya had to veg for 4-6 weeks. If numbers don't matter, then you could do a sea of green with 2-4 plants per sq ft and have almost zero veg time. You'll probably yield the same if not a little more and it took a third less time.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 21, 2010)

...and of course your genetics have to match up with your technique. Lst likes bushy plants and sog likes main cola plants like palerider's from the previous page


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 21, 2010)

LST helps increase yield through the re-distibution of auxins from what I've read. A plant knows which cola is the tallest and concentrates auxins to that, increasing growth. You are basically tricking your plant into sending those auxins to other budsites when you tie down the tallest cola.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 21, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> LST helps increase yield through the re-distibution of auxins from what I've read. A plant knows which cola is the tallest and concentrates auxins to that, increasing growth. You are basically tricking your plant into sending those auxins to other budsites when you tie down the tallest cola.


You are right, kinda vague on the "why" though. Re-distributing the auxins is more for making the lower branches stretch upward toward the canopy during veg and the flowering stretch to give you more budsites per plant......thereby increasing your yields. And yes also because the auxins are spread out and all the buds receive more even light.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying that teddie! I started LST on my current(2nd) grow and at first thought I had hurt my yield. Now I have 3-5 fat colas per plant. Not as big as a king cola, but respectable nonetheless. I'll have to wait until harves to see weight, but from appearances I think I'm a little heavier than my first. That being said, it has in no way been a controlled experiment as I have also played with soil and nutes.


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 21, 2010)

ya no problem budlover. I hope I didn't seem short with you, I was just in a hurry. Good luck with your grow and I like your sig.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 21, 2010)

Not at all. I totally understand time restrictions. My wife complains all the time that I spend too much time on things other than her. GOTTA keep momma happy or NOBODY will be happy!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 22, 2010)

bobbypyn said:


> yeah, thats especially effective with sativa doms with monster leaves. the lower stuff ripens right up once exposed to full light. good tip! But Ben, I still say it has to increase yield. you know bending those apical branches disperses the growth whoremoan(?) but without disrupting the main growth. how could it not?


Apical dominance changes from one point to many. As to less or more yield....depends on your setup I guess. Also depends on one's personal preference regarding maintenance. Lot's of ways to slice and dice this thing......


----------



## IAmKrazy2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> Apical dominance changes from one point to many. As to less or more yield....depends on your setup I guess. Also depends on one's personal preference regarding maintenance. Lot's of ways to slice and dice this thing......


Ben, do you flush for 7 to 10 days, harvest then add nutes again?? I have clipped top colas first, and waited up to 2 more weeks for lower buds in the past but never added nutes after the first flush and clipping. I love the idea, it has worked well for me previously, just wondering how do you do it?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 24, 2010)

IAmKrazy2 said:


> Ben, do you flush for 7 to 10 days, harvest then add nutes again?? I have clipped top colas first, and waited up to 2 more weeks for lower buds in the past but never added nutes after the first flush and clipping. I love the idea, it has worked well for me previously, just wondering how do you do it?


I don't "flush", ever. If you have too much salts in your soil, then you need to back off on your applications throughout the grow.

Good luck,
UB


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 24, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> I don't "flush", ever. If you have too much salts in your soil, then you need to back off on your applications throughout the grow.
> 
> Good luck,
> UB


Amen to that. 
Merry christmas guys, lst style. lol


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Dec 24, 2010)

I think LST or tying down or whatever you want to call it is most effective for indoor grows, where the light intensity falls off exponentially with distance from the source, which is why you want an even canopy. Outdoors the sun is just as intense 6 inches off the ground as it is 6 feet, so those lower branches have a better chance of bulking up. With LST you help bring those lower branches up to the canopy where light is most intense.

I'm sure if you were trying for a massive outdoor bush you could LST during veg for a few months and move it outside to flower, in which case it probably would increase yield, which was the question. But maybe just straight vegging for that same amount of time would yield equally well outdoors. Not sure about that one.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Dec 26, 2010)

newwbie hear whats LST mean?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> newwbie hear whats LST mean?


Low Stress Training. Basically tying your plant sideways so the branches grow bigger colas.


----------



## mistioud (Dec 28, 2010)

Sooo I lsted my first grow and first 4 plants are 5 inches average height, but they have some really nice looking buds and they are pretty fat.. check grow in sig. one is really tall sativa thats taking a long time .. she is as old as the 4 short indicas but this sativa has grown to 13 inches in the same time and its just started to flower a bit more probably 6 weeks left with her as the shorties will be done in 2 weeks


----------



## rrmcmaho (Dec 28, 2010)

It worked well for me, I just harvested 6 plants I low stress trained...they seemed to have good yields, but I must say my grow room is fairly small and these plants were sloppy because there was branches everywhere. This made it hard to get my watering can in there without disrupting too much. I've got some little guys about to be done vegging which I started lst but decided after my first tie to lollipop since I had a high cieling and not to large of a room (4x4) I'm planning on having a journal so keep an eye out. Good luck with your lst, I say go for it if u don't mind ur plants a lil wild


----------

